# Random request?



## astrangeone (Jun 23, 2010)

Can someone convert this into a line drawing for me?  I'm working on a present for my nephew and he wants a picture of a rock sugar lolly....

Thanks.


----------



## Devin (Jul 13, 2010)

I know, I'm late, but do you still need the picture?

Bored. So, I tried to make it anyway.


----------

